# PRS Multiscale 7



## MSUspartans777 (Jun 4, 2017)

The title says it all. Apparently, it's being built by the custom shop.

The finish is amazing. Hopefully, the custom shop will do a full run up on the details when it's done.
I would kill for a multiscale PRS.

Here's a direct link to Photobucket because I can't get the embedding to work.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jun 4, 2017)

Damn, looks great! Interested to see the final product


----------



## cardinal (Jun 4, 2017)

Pretty rad.


----------



## Tisca (Jun 4, 2017)

Sick top.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 4, 2017)

lawd jesus that mossy green finish <3


----------



## narad (Jun 4, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> lawd jesus that mossy green finish <3



Yea, I guess we're supposed to be freakin' out about the multiscale 7, but that finish is just totally doing it for me.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jun 5, 2017)

narad said:


> Yea, I guess we're supposed to be freakin' out about the multiscale 7, but that finish is just totally doing it for me.



Agreed. If I every order a custom shop guitar from any company, that's the color I would pick.
I'm excited that PRS is making a multiscaled instrument. It shows how far ahead they are from other major manufacturers like Gibson and Fender. Not afraid to take some risks and put something new a cool out. I'm a biased Custom 24 owner though


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 5, 2017)

I posted this link ages ago in the PRS tread, as they are private stock builds I though there wasnt a point to open a new tread

https://www.facebook.com/BriansGuitarsCT/posts/1430836673603893

in other words they are building more than one


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 5, 2017)

MSUspartans777 said:


> The title says it all. Apparently, it's being built by the custom shop.
> 
> The finish is amazing. Hopefully, the custom shop will do a full run up on the details when it's done.
> I would kill for a multiscale PRS.
> ...








link fixed for you. Right click on any image, copy the address. (The link that you pasted). And click on the insert image icon, and paste the link in there. In other words the link should be pasted between the [img} {/img] tabs thing (replace { for [ )


----------



## Fathand (Jun 5, 2017)

That's hot.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 5, 2017)

Stunning !


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 5, 2017)

PRS doing a fanned fret build...what a time to be alive.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jun 5, 2017)

The body shape looks a little more offset than usual, I wonder if it's an optical illusion.


----------



## Anquished (Jun 5, 2017)

That finish is amazing!


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn that thing is HOT


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 5, 2017)

This is gonna be crazy, a multiscale PRS is pretty much endgame for me


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow that looks insane


----------



## Kaff (Jun 5, 2017)

Stupid cool!!!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 5, 2017)

That thing looks amazing, I'm guessing PRS saw how much money people were willing to drop for Mayones and other stuff like that and figured might as well target contemporary guitar players as well, maybe Gibson will wake up some day.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 5, 2017)

That green one is going to a dealer in Japan. Apparently it took PRS a year to get the CNC programming for the multiscale just right.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 5, 2017)

Dineley said:


> That thing looks amazing, I'm guessing PRS saw how much money people were willing to drop for Mayones and other stuff like that and figured might as well target contemporary guitar players as well, maybe Gibson will wake up some day.



I think it's more along the lines of someone finally took the plunge and payed for PRS to do this. This is a commissioned build. The credit goes to Brian's Guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 5, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's more along the lines of someone finally took the plunge and payed for PRS to do this. This is a commissioned build. The credit goes to Brian's Guitars.



Yep. It amazes me how many people don't get that the PRS Private Stock shop will build just about anything you want, you just have to pony up the cash for it.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jun 5, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> That green one is going to a dealer in Japan. Apparently it took PRS a year to get the CNC programming for the multiscale just right.



If that's true, then it leads me to believe that it will be offered on more production guitars. If you needed multi-scale on only a few private stock, you can do that the old fashioned way -- by hand without a CNC!


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 5, 2017)

ampjunkie said:


> If that's true, then it leads me to believe that it will be offered on more production guitars. If you needed multi-scale on only a few private stock, you can do that the old fashioned way -- by hand without a CNC!



Nope, that's just how PRS does business. Every guitar gets programmed in CNC, whether they're doing 1 or 100. Trust me, the dealer in Japan that ordered this first one paid for the CNC work!


----------



## ampjunkie (Jun 5, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> Nope, that's just how PRS does business. Every guitar gets programmed in CNC, whether they're doing 1 or 100. Trust me, the dealer in Japan that ordered this first one paid for the CNC work!



Wow -- that's crazy. I think the multi-scale is not that extreme from looking at the photo. You can do this by hand a lot faster and cheaper I would think. But I've heard it's much harder to run a PLEK on a multi-scale.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2017)

ampjunkie said:


> Wow -- that's crazy. I think the multi-scale is not that extreme from looking at the photo. You can do this by hand a lot faster and cheaper I would think. But I've heard it's much harder to run a PLEK on a multi-scale.


it's only like a .75" fan. 24.75"-25.5"


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 5, 2017)

ampjunkie said:


> Wow -- that's crazy. I think the multi-scale is not that extreme from looking at the photo. You can do this by hand a lot faster and cheaper I would think. But I've heard it's much harder to run a PLEK on a multi-scale.



Keep in mind that they have full time employees who's only job is to program CNC. So it's not like it really costs them anything but time.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jun 5, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's only like a .75" fan. 24.75"-25.5"


Geez, to pay for custom and it only be that much of a fan.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 5, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's more along the lines of someone finally took the plunge and payed for PRS to do this. This is a commissioned build. The credit goes to Brian's Guitars.



Yeah I get that money talks, but they just seem at least willing to work with people that are willing to spend the money. From what I've read about dealing with Gibson for Custom order I likely would not be able to get them to make the instrument I want and it is nothing cutting edge like multiscale. Just having an explorer with the specs I like would be my dream guitar but not possible with Gibson so I will be looking elsewhere and PRS is at least willing to work with these people even if in the end it comes down to money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2017)

Dineley said:


> Yeah I get that money talks, but they just seem at least willing to work with people that are willing to spend the money. From what I've read about dealing with Gibson for Custom order I likely would not be able to get them to make the instrument I want and it is nothing cutting edge like multiscale. Just having an explorer with the specs I like would be my dream guitar but not possible with Gibson so I will be looking elsewhere and PRS is at least willing to work with these people even if in the end it comes down to money.


your only options for a multiscale explorer are custom shops. Ran, knightro guitars and fast guitars are the only guys offering them as a standard option, though other shops like daemoness, etc could easily build one for you.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 5, 2017)

Gibson doesn't really run a custom shop the same way that prs does. Prs really had joe knaggs and a bunch of other top guys build out the custom shop with the intent to be able to really build anything anyone wanted. 

I was quoted 16000 for a hollowbody multiscale seven string. If I really really loved prs and had enough money I'd go for that. 

The fan on this guitar is a little wierd. I would definitely want to extend the scale a little bit if I was going for a multiscale. That being said the strandberg 7 scale is only .75 as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Gibson doesn't really run a custom shop the same way that prs does. Prs really had joe knaggs and a bunch of other top guys build out the custom shop with the intent to be able to really build anything anyone wanted.
> 
> I was quoted 16000 for a hollowbody multiscale seven string. If I really really loved prs and had enough money I'd go for that.
> 
> The fan on this guitar is a little wierd. I would definitely want to extend the scale a little bit if I was going for a multiscale. That being said the strandberg 7 scale is only .75 as well.


as much as I like prs, I don't think I could ever justify spending that kind of money on one build.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jun 5, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> Keep in mind that they have full time employees who's only job is to program CNC. So it's not like it really costs them anything but time.


I mean, if it really did take a year to get the multiscale just right (which is hard to believe), that's a whole year's salary of at least 1 employee, likely multiple, for just one guitar. I don't think for a second it actually took them a year to get the multiscale CNC right though, the point of diminishing returns when doing CNC is when you spend so much time on a program it's easier for a human to do it, which, if you spend a year on one aspect of a guitar, is that point...

This guitar looks amazing though, glad to see PRS doing a multiscale.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jun 5, 2017)

I really wish PRS would start making baritone scale 7's. They have 7 strings, but with 25 inch scales, but then turn around and make 6 string baritones for "Lower tunings" when literally that's the point of a 7 string.

Just doesn't make a whole lotta sense to me. I feel like they would really have a heyday if they made a 7 string baritone, both in the USA models, and in the SE range. 

A baritone PRS SE Custom 24 7 string would sell like hotcakes. I would be one of the first in line to buy one too.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 5, 2017)

Mad-Max said:


> I really wish PRS would start making baritone scale 7's. They have 7 strings, but with 25 inch scales, but then turn around and make 6 string baritones for "Lower tunings" when literally that's the point of a 7 string.
> 
> Just doesn't make a whole lotta sense to me. I feel like they would really have a heyday if they made a 7 string baritone, both in the USA models, and in the SE range.
> 
> A baritone PRS SE Custom 24 7 string would sell like hotcakes. I would be one of the first in line to buy one too.



Totally agree, that would be amazing.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 5, 2017)

They are the kings. Nicee


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 5, 2017)

ElysianGuitars said:


> I mean, if it really did take a year to get the multiscale just right (which is hard to believe), that's a whole year's salary of at least 1 employee, likely multiple, for just one guitar. I don't think for a second it actually took them a year to get the multiscale CNC right though, the point of diminishing returns when doing CNC is when you spend so much time on a program it's easier for a human to do it, which, if you spend a year on one aspect of a guitar, is that point...
> 
> This guitar looks amazing though, glad to see PRS doing a multiscale.



I'm not saying that an employee spent 12 months of 40 hour weeks working solely on this guitar. I'm saying that the CNC design process of this guitar began a year ago, which is a fact I've heard now from 3 different PRS employees. Obviously they're doing other things within that time too, but apparently getting this one right was a lot of work.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh Lord, that's gonna be a beauty.


----------



## gunch (Jun 5, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> That green one is going to a dealer in Japan. Apparently it took PRS a year to get the CNC programming for the multiscale just right.



Well now that they got it punched in they can just crank them out, right?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 5, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Well now that they got it punched in they can just crank them out, right?



Yep, go get it. I would guess the Private Stock should only set you back $10k - $14k now that the programming is done depending on other options.


----------



## gunch (Jun 5, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Yep, go get it. I would guess the Private Stock should only set you back $10k - $14k now that the programming is done depending on other options.


I would if it came in 6er flavor


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is the body offset too or is it just the angle?....Cause I'm really liking the idea of an offset custom 24


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Is the body offset too or is it just the angle?....Cause I'm really liking the idea of an offset custom 24



Yeah, looks like an archtop Vela.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 6, 2017)

Makes sense its taking so long especially using new body shape. Likely a proprietary bridge being made and who knows what the headstock end of things looks like


----------



## ampjunkie (Jun 7, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Yep, go get it. I would guess the Private Stock should only set you back $10k - $14k now that the programming is done depending on other options.



I wonder if PRS would have to spend another year doing the CNC programming if I wanted a different multi-scale -- say 25-26.5"? That just seems ridiculous that it takes that much time to program on a CNC. Because I know others who have done it a lot faster on a variety of custom multi-scales.


----------



## sezna (Jun 7, 2017)

Dineley said:


> who knows what the headstock end of things looks like



inb4 headless multiscale prs


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 7, 2017)

ampjunkie said:


> I wonder if PRS would have to spend another year doing the CNC programming if I wanted a different multi-scale -- say 25-26.5"? That just seems ridiculous that it takes that much time to program on a CNC. Because I know others who have done it a lot faster on a variety of custom multi-scales.



The issue isnt re-programming it, I imagine one of their competent programmers could have a prototype of any scale length up and running pretty quickly. The issue is time and money, you're paying for loss of business. Doing one offs usually halts production line stuff and takes focus away from people who are normally churning out builds.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jun 7, 2017)

Cloudy said:


> The issue isnt re-programming it, I imagine one of their competent programmers could have a prototype of any scale length up and running pretty quickly. The issue is time and money, you're paying for loss of business. Doing one offs usually halts production line stuff and takes focus away from people who are normally churning out builds.



I agree on this point if it weren't Private Stock. Isn't this supposed to be non-mass produced, custom-shop creations done by a select group of people? If so -- I would expect that level of service and commitment like I would see from any number of boutique makers who can do custom stuff like multi-scale. For example, I have a hard time seeing it taking longer to program a CNC for a reasonable multi-scale than it is to create a fancy custom inlay -- which PRS seem to do all the time. 

If they are "churning out builds" then this seems to be the antithesis of the Private Stock label. Then again, I do see a lot of the latter out in the field (5000+), being sold and resold at not much of a markup, so maybe you are right. Not so private stock after all ...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 7, 2017)

Cloudy said:


> The issue isnt re-programming it, I imagine one of their competent programmers could have a prototype of any scale length up and running pretty quickly. The issue is time and money, you're paying for loss of business. Doing one offs usually halts production line stuff and takes focus away from people who are normally churning out builds.



ordering a ps build doesn't have any effect on their production line. the ps is a dedicated team of people doing only ps builds.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 7, 2017)

ampjunkie said:


> I agree on this point if it weren't Private Stock. Isn't this supposed to be non-mass produced, custom-shop creations done by a select group of people? If so -- I would expect that level of service and commitment like I would see from any number of boutique makers who can do custom stuff like multi-scale. For example, I have a hard time seeing it taking longer to program a CNC for a reasonable multi-scale than it is to create a fancy custom inlay -- which PRS seem to do all the time.
> 
> If they are "churning out builds" then this seems to be the antithesis of the Private Stock label. Then again, I do see a lot of the latter out in the field (5000+), being sold and resold at not much of a markup, so maybe you are right. Not so private stock after all ...



As great as it would be for PRS to offer full on custom shop options its really not what they're doing. With the popularity of the line its essentially a glorified production line, its the same with most other big companies like Jackson, Fender, Schecter, etc. You can get some pretty fancy custom options but its all within the scope of what they have programmed. Adjusting CAD files and prototyping to produce something completely new (and not just a different combo of woods, inlays and colours) is hugely expensive for a company like PRS. The time they'd have to spend prototyping could be used to make X number of cookie cutter PRS private stock CU22/24s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2017)

Doing something right the first time takes extra time and planning. Just ask Kiesel.

You can rush things through because "it's just a small change" and wind up with poorly designed zero frets/nuts or janky neck pockets or botched inlays or horrible color matches, or you can take the time you need to uphold the standard you've worked decades to create.

This isn't some fly-by-night bedroom builder. This is PR-Fucking-S. They're not worried about some time when a five figure per guitar reputation is on the line.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 7, 2017)

Cloudy said:


> As great as it would be for PRS to offer full on custom shop options its really not what they're doing. With the popularity of the line its essentially a glorified production line, its the same with most other big companies like Jackson, Fender, Schecter, etc. You can get some pretty fancy custom options but its all within the scope of what they have programmed. Adjusting CAD files and prototyping to produce something completely new (and not just a different combo of woods, inlays and colours) is hugely expensive for a company like PRS. The time they'd have to spend prototyping could be used to make X number of cookie cutter PRS private stock CU22/24s.



That's not really how the private stock shop works though?
You ask them to do something and they give you a price if you go ahead with it they'll just do it. 
It's not hugely expensive because they set up a special group of people just to do wacky requests.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2017)

I also believe current PS build time is 8 or 10 months so something taking a year with a largely custom design to get to where that one is now isn't bad at all 

Not to mention who the hell cares? Jackson takes 2 years for a guitar with all standard options as does ESP  Sometimes it feels like people just look for something to bitch about on the internet...


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 7, 2017)

I think what we all are forgetting to ask... Is if it comes left handed??


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 7, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> That's not really how the private stock shop works though?
> You ask them to do something and they give you a price if you go ahead with it they'll just do it.
> It's not hugely expensive because they set up a special group of people just to do wacky requests.



Im sure PRS has no shortage of private stock orders, dealers have essentially turned it into a production line. You can get a huge range of custom options from them for sure, all I'm saying is that it usually costs and arm and a leg because you're disrupting the work flow for all the generic PRS private stocks they're making.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jun 7, 2017)

Paging user *HighGain510,* surely he'll end up with


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 8, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> That's not really how the private stock shop works though?
> You ask them to do something and they give you a price if you go ahead with it they'll just do it.
> It's not hugely expensive because they set up a special group of people just to do wacky requests.



This is pretty much what everyone's been saying, though. 
Sure, I'm sure I can get a headless multi-scale compound radius zero fret microtonal PRS if I felt so inclined....and also happened to have the _ludicrous_ amount of money laying around it would take for them to want to build it for me. $10,000 or $100,000, it's still going to get built by the same people using the same tools though. It's hugely expensive because those people's craftsmanship and those materials are hugely expensive. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> This isn't some fly-by-night bedroom builder. This is PR-Fucking-S. They're not worried about some time when a five figure per guitar reputation is on the line.



You know, it never really sank in how stressful it must be to be someone like Paul or his team sometimes. 
Although I guess if you love what you do...


----------



## lemeker (Jun 8, 2017)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> You know, it never really sank in how stressful it must be to be someone like Paul or his team sometimes.
> Although I guess if you love what you do...



For as long as they have been at it, i'd like to think that the stress would come not from building in general, but to constantly out do any previously done finishes.


----------



## jerm (Jun 8, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> That green one is going to a dealer in Japan. Apparently it took PRS a year to get the CNC programming for the multiscale just right.


I don't buy that for a second.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 8, 2017)

I would buy it as it took one year of trials and test and dummy builds and prototypes to have something that was right (worked fine and looked fine) and Paul would be happy to put his name on. But a year of CNC programing? thats just wrong. I know to program a cnc takes time for a new program ect, but a year? yeah right


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 9, 2017)

You can believe me or not believe me, it doesn't matter to me. I was just relaying info that was told to me by people at PRS who are actually building this guitar. I guess I should have checked the information with all the randos on here to make sure it was legit...

Everyone seems to be focusing on the multi-scale portion of the equation when considering how long it took. It takes that long because (as Max said) they're going to make 1000% sure the guitar LOOKS and PLAYS worthy of something carrying the PRS name before it goes out the door. It's not like they sat there staring at the CNC programming machine for 11 months trying to figure out how to fan the frets...


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 9, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I would buy it as it took one year of trials and test and dummy builds and prototypes to have something that was right (worked fine and looked fine) and Paul would be happy to put his name on. But a year of CNC programing? thats just wrong. I know to program a cnc takes time for a new program ect, but a year? yeah right



You realize a company like PRS actually does all those trials and tests in CNC, right?


----------



## ampjunkie (Jun 9, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> You can believe me or not believe me, it doesn't matter to me. I was just relaying info that was told to me by people at PRS who are actually building this guitar. I guess I should have checked the information with all the randos on here to make sure it was legit...
> 
> Everyone seems to be focusing on the multi-scale portion of the equation when considering how long it took. It takes that long because (as Max said) they're going to make 1000% sure the guitar LOOKS and PLAYS worthy of something carrying the PRS name before it goes out the door. It's not like they sat there staring at the CNC programming machine for 11 months trying to figure out how to fan the frets...



Yes, but it still seems like 1 year to make sure the guitar is 1000% perfect is a long time, given that they have been making PS guitars for a long time now. Or maybe the focus has been more on custom inlays, exotic woods, and finishes (i.e. bling aesthetics) and not the actual things that can make a 7-string guitar sound and play better -- like the scale length.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 9, 2017)

Can confirm that this guitar had been in dev for over a year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 9, 2017)

ampjunkie said:


> Yes, but it still seems like 1 year to make sure the guitar is 1000% perfect is a long time, given that they have been making PS guitars for a long time now. Or maybe the focus has been more on custom inlays, exotic woods, and finishes (i.e. bling aesthetics) and not the actual things that can make a 7-string guitar sound and play better -- like the scale length.



It takes a year for some builders to send out a turd. Not sure why folks think 1 year is anything close to a long stretch of time in the world of guitar development. 

It took Ibanez two years to develop the RG2228 and they had already built half a dozen 8 strings by then. 

Until very recently the development of new guitars wasn't really something the general public was privy to. As stated, a year is not especially long.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jun 9, 2017)

In my opinion, one year seems long because:
[1] It's PRS and they probably have a lot of resources, even in the PS realm. As mentioned before, they crank out quite a bit, and the serial numbers are already 5000+. It isn't a one-man operation. Yes, there are luthiers putting out turds after 1 year. But they aren't PRS. 

[2] The 7-string shown doesn't look like something dramatically different than what they are already producing. Is it a completely new body, neck shape, construction, etc. ? Does not appear so. PRS have already done 7-strings too. It sounds like only a multi-scale change. That is not major development that takes 1 year in my opinion. 

If you are talking about developing a new model -- new body, headstock, construction, materials, etc. Then yes -- 1 year is reasonable. especially if you are ALSO gearing up for it to be mass produced. It takes quite a bit of time to make sure the production line is set up correctly. But my understanding is this is a one-off and won't be headed to PS production as an option. I certainly hope that it is a future option, however. And that the CNC has been programmed so that many scales are possible. 

Maybe it did take a year for development and we don't know what else went on behind the scenes. Maybe it was not just the CNC but other things? 

Take a look at this guitar below: development and execution less than 1 year and infinitely more complicated. One-of-a kind. No CNC except for the multi-scale fret cuts (!). Done by one guy. Not a turd. 

Sankey Cold Fusion Archtop


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2017)

You've said the same thing about four or five times, we get it and grasp your opinion, but enough already.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 9, 2017)

If we want to talk resources, why not circle back to Ibanez / Jackson / Fender / ESP etc, who still come with very long wait times on a custom build?
Even LACS builds take a while, and those are for artists and not even open to the public. I love PRS but surely they don't outshine ESP in the resource department, and I remember waiting for Feraledge's Horizon; nothing special in the spec department, all things they've done before- and yet that guitar took over a year to complete. The big names take a very, very long time because turnaround time isn't quite as important to them. Getting a build completed in a timely fashion is much more important to a smaller builder because that's their source of income. These guys have production models on the shelves of every GuitarCenter. 

Which is all entirely irrelevant anyway if the buyer doesn't care. The only person that should even be talking about dev time is the buyer, lol.

Although at this point I think we're just splitting hairs, really.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 9, 2017)

ampjunkie said:


> my opinion



Is not a fact. 

People are giving you facts and relevant real world examples and you just seem to ignore them. 

How long should it take to prepare for a $15k guitar you've never built before?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2017)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> and I remember waiting for Feraledge's Horizon; nothing special in the spec department, all things they've done before- and yet that guitar took over a year to complete.



And Rev2010 and drgordonfreeman here both waited over 2 years for their Jackson kellys. Rev2010's was more adventurous spec-wise and drgordonfreeman's was more conservative.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jun 9, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is not a fact.
> 
> People are giving you facts and relevant real world examples and you just seem to ignore them.
> 
> How long should it take to prepare for a $15k guitar you've never built before?



I think there's some miscommunication. I am not questioning that it can take a year or more in new guitar development. That is certain in many examples given. It was said in a previous post that the _CNC programming took a year. _ That's what I don't quite believe. 

A moderator already told me to stop the discussion, so i guess I will leave it at that ...


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 11, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> You realize a company like PRS actually does all those trials and tests in CNC, right?



yup I know. reason why my comment. And I believe that was the "one year" thing. The original post made it look like that one guitar cnc programming took a year. When in reality it could have been that the development (which includes the cnc programing and test and fine tunnings and mroe dummy builds and re-programing of it) took that time. That or the whole build jsut took a year which for a PS PRS seems right (no idea how long they do take to make)

also the one getting build for Brian's Guitar is a CU24 shape. The one in the OP seemed different like the S2 Vela someone mention


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 11, 2017)

jerm said:


> I don't buy that for a second.



PRS himself said (IIRC in the 594 product vid?) that he spent 2 years perfecting the current taper on the volume pot.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 11, 2017)

From prototyping to commercial release it can take years for companies to release even basic guitars. By the the time most companies jumped on the 7 bandwagon they were too late finding out that 707s weren't popular anymore and stubbornly had to go back and rethink pickups. 

After prototyping it took Ibanez almost 2 years before the RG652 Koa Brown was commercially available.


----------



## BlueTrident (Jun 14, 2017)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> If we want to talk resources, why not circle back to Ibanez / Jackson / Fender / ESP etc, who still come with very long wait times on a custom build?
> Even LACS builds take a while, and those are for artists and not even open to the public. I love PRS but surely they don't outshine ESP in the resource department, and I remember waiting for Feraledge's Horizon; nothing special in the spec department, all things they've done before- and yet that guitar took over a year to complete. The big names take a very, very long time because turnaround time isn't quite as important to them. Getting a build completed in a timely fashion is much more important to a smaller builder because that's their source of income. These guys have production models on the shelves of every GuitarCenter.
> 
> Which is all entirely irrelevant anyway if the buyer doesn't care. The only person that should even be talking about dev time is the buyer, lol.
> ...




To be fair in the case of ESP, it's the waiting list more than the build


----------



## xzacx (Sep 6, 2017)

Can't remember which one was originally being discussed here since the pics no longer work, but the green one is up for sale if anyone is interested.

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop3800/DS04119315/


----------



## sezna (Sep 6, 2017)

^ pretty sure this is the one we were all looking at.

Also, is that knob placement normal for a PRS? I've actually only had very limited experience with PRS, so I'm not sure, but they look like they're in a weird place.

Also, that sale price converts to ~$20k USD lol


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 6, 2017)

I thought this thing was specced by someone to their exact personal special specifications. how is it up for sale already. 

Until I am proven otherwise I will have no choice but to believe that 24.75 -25.5 is bad and will always be bad.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 6, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> I thought this thing was specced by someone to their exact personal special specifications. how is it up for sale already.
> 
> Until I am proven otherwise I will have no choice but to believe that 24.75 -25.5 is bad and will always be bad.


What's wrong with 24.75 -25.5? Just because most on this board are obsessed with longer scale lengths doesn't mean they are objectively better, or anything else is inferior.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 6, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> What's wrong with 24.75 -25.5? Just because most on this board are obsessed with longer scale lengths doesn't mean they are objectively better, or anything else is inferior.



Well the guy that had this lovingly specced hated it so much he sent it as far away from america as possible to the land of small handed people and then quit music forever*

*conjecture.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 6, 2017)

I've seen many people who lose interest in a custom build when it takes a year or longer. How many of us have bought a guitar on impulse then sold it a few months later?


----------



## xzacx (Sep 6, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Well the guy that had this lovingly specced hated it so much he sent it as far away from america as possible to the land of small handed people and then quit music forever*
> 
> *conjecture.



According to a post earlier in this thread, it was intended for a dealer in Japan all along.


----------



## Ludgate (Sep 6, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Well the guy that had this lovingly specced hated it so much he sent it as far away from america as possible to the land of small handed people and then quit music forever*
> 
> *conjecture.



With the help of Google Translate:


MIKIGAKKI said:


> The seven string of multi-scale, which is also the PRS ever new attempts with no example in the past, order visits by *our staff* in the PRS factory in April 2015. And it came to finally completed through the years of two years and four months.
> 
> For multi-scale of the order PRS, on the prototype as a test machine of production, repeated Paul Reed Smith, Paul Miles, in-depth meetings with PS team staff, best not to impair the PRS quality to discuss a neck scale, 1 string side 24.75 inch, 7-string side was produced by 25.5 inch.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 6, 2017)

The good news is that PRS is now tooled up for a 7-string multiscale, so get out those checkbooks!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 6, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Well the guy that had this lovingly specced hated it so much he sent it as far away from america as possible to the land of small handed people and then quit music forever*
> 
> *conjecture.



Pretty sure you're being facetious here and I appreciate the humour.

In all seriousness though, I don't know anything about the supposed buyer and their story, and I'm pretty sure none of us do. The seller may have come in to financial trouble and realized they couldn't afford it at this time is also a real possibility as well, as so many of us on this board have experienced. Just because someone is selling/sold their guitar doesn't mean it's a bad guitar. If you look at the classifieds even on this forum, you'd see it full of extremely high end and amazing guitars. Just because I see a USA PRS Private Stock up for sale doesn't mean I should assume its a bad guitar or something about it "doesn't work". We could speculate all day long but it wont do much good, in reality.

EDIT: As mentioned above, it would appear that it was a store order anyways.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 6, 2017)

ikebe was like could you make a seven string that japanese girls can actually play. and paul was like sure why not.

hahaha.

ok i'm done with the jokes.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 6, 2017)

BlueTrident said:


> To be fair in the case of ESP, it's the waiting list more than the build


I always kinda assumed it was like that for most companies, because the individual processes don't add up to over a year of _focused_ build time. I could also imagine the various components are on a waiting list internally until they can run them in batches, like several bodies needing the same finish so they can mix up larger volumes of colour or something, or several fretboards needing the same radius and scale so the same CNC program can be loaded up for a whole heap of parts.

But this is admittedly just speculation on my part, and is based on nothing other than what I've imagined when thinking about what in the world might be the cause of these ubiquitous long wait times.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 6, 2017)

That thing looks incredible. As far as aesthetics go, multiscale really works with the PRS doublecut!


----------



## ampjunkie (Sep 6, 2017)

Sorry -- I did not see the previous post regarding the guitar, so this is a bit redundant. Looks like it is available for purchase in Japan: https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop3800/DS04119315/
and was speced out by the dealer from the beginning. 
Price is 2,160,000 yen which is about $19,800 USD.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 7, 2017)

Price aside it turned out really well. A .75" fan is very comfortable. This would be a very good production guitar and would suit a lot of people who prefer 24.75" scales but want that little but more clarity and tension in the low strings.


----------



## zero_end (Sep 7, 2017)

CrazyDean said:


> I've seen many people who lose interest in a custom build when it takes a year or longer. How many of us have bought a guitar on impulse then sold it a few months later?



oh man, I can relate to this


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 8, 2017)

Expensive no doubt, but man that looks sexy. I would love to give that a spin.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 8, 2017)

does Japan have a really high up import tax?


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks amazing, but boy thats a mega mega price. Also if I was going fanned, I'd want something different to the scale lengths they put on it


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 8, 2017)

It feels SUPER weird to say "huh, a PRS that looks like a Carvin" but huh, a PRS that looks like a Carvin.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd never be able to enjoy playing a 20,000 dollar guitar. As it is I have to tell myself to just relax when handling my 3,000 dollar plank.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2017)

absolutorigin said:


> Expensive no doubt, but man that looks sexy. I would love to give that a spin.



Yeah that is gorgeous... also IIRC there is a huge markup on US guitars in the Japanese market most of the time so while it wouldn't be cheap it wouldn't be $20k if you ordered one 

Ok done enabling now


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 9, 2017)

FitRocker33 said:


> I'd never be able to enjoy playing a 20,000 dollar guitar. As it is I have to tell myself to just relax when handling my 3,000 dollar plank.



Understandable, but at the end of the day it's still a guitar and meant to be played. So I would let rip on that thing whenever the chance I get. But no doubt, 20 grand is in a different ballpark.



technomancer said:


> Yeah that is gorgeous... also IIRC there is a huge markup on US guitars in the Japanese market most of the time so while it wouldn't be cheap it wouldn't be $20k if you ordered one
> 
> Ok done enabling now



If the buckeye top was thick enough it was probably going to happen. But alas it wasn't meant to be. Would love to get one some day, but won't be for quite a while now.


----------



## exo (Sep 9, 2017)

That is the Keisel-est of PRS that I have ever seen.

Also completely irrelevant because it's a PRS, not a Keisel.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't think this guitar would be more then 14000-15000 if you ordered on right now from scratch.


----------



## Insomnia (Sep 10, 2017)

Whilst it does look very nice, I fail to see the point. 

I know it's a matter of subjectivity, but why would you spent $15,000-$16,000 on a guitar whose quality won't be triple that of a $5000 Daemoness or another absolutely top-tier builder? 

Surely you're mostly paying for the prestige of a PRS headstock when you get this deep into their Private Stock orders? 

I can understand an $8000-$9000 Private Stock, sure, but not $15,000+.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 11, 2017)

Insomnia said:


> Whilst it does look very nice, I fail to see the point.
> 
> I know it's a matter of subjectivity, but why would you spent $15,000-$16,000 on a guitar whose quality won't be triple that of a $5000 Daemoness or another absolutely top-tier builder?
> 
> ...



Yes, it absolutely is a matter of subjectivity, and you're making two huge assumptions here:

1) That the difference between a $9000 and $18,000 private stock is an appreciable one for a company with a customer demographic who regularly buys their special edition private stocks for $20k+. Both myself and my wallet can sympathise with your nickel-and-diming of PRS' prices, but what we can afford is irrelevant to how PRS runs its custom shop.

2) You're assuming that a $5000 Daemoness is 'worth it', but somehow a $9000 or $15,000 PRS private stock is not.

The fact is that guitars--even the nicest ones you can think of--cost a few hundred dollars in materials to make. Then there's labour to be factored in, and maybe additional costs for the time it takes to produce ornamental features like elaborate inlays. But at the end of the day you're going to have to come up with your own reasons as to why a Daemoness is 'worth' $5000 because in an objective sense it is not. We could just as easily be having this conversation in Daemoness' thread, questioning why Dylan's guitars are worth $5000 when X or Y competitor offers a similar product for half the price. Simply put, companies charge what they charge not only because they can get away with it (the capitalist defense, let's say), but because they're producing a product of primarily artistic worth. These are custom instruments we're talking about, after all.

Basically, you're asking for a sensible discussion about price in a conversation that is about a luxury good. We could sit here and talk about why people still buy Ferraris if a great BMW can perform similarly at a quarter of the price. Or, even more abstractly, why one jewellery manufacturer can charge more money for a piece of jewellery that has the same carat weight and quality as another makers'.

I won't even touch the topic of brand names boosting resale value because the custom instruments have shite resale values across the board (except in cases where scarcity is involved--e.g. blackmachine), but at least PRS is an internationally recognised brand. They have dealers. They have an established track record of value. They have integrity to their name. This isn't to shit on the company Dylan is trying to build for himself, but let's face it, when you walk into some boutique guitar shop in Nashville that only stocks 'the good stuff', what are the chances there's some private stocks hanging on the wall in there alongside the $10,000 vintage amps and $30,000 Gibsons and Fenders? I'm not commenting on quality here, or saying that certain brands make 'big boy toys' that deserve a larger hang tag, I'm just saying that obviously the prices of PRS' top-tier instruments are going to fit that environment, and it's an environment that's not shared by all these other niche custom luthiers. This is something I think few people consider when this conversation comes up, but it really ought to be. There's a reason why all of SS.org's favorite luthiers charge similar prices, too: it basically boils down to demographics at the end of the day.

Anyway, is that paying extra for the name on the headstock? Sort of, but not really. I think it's a lot more complicated than that. But even if we reduce it down to something that simple, it's something that happens with the custom luthiers anyway, so I don't really see your point. $18k is a crazy price for a guitar, but $5k is not the 'sensible' price I'd point to by comparison.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 12, 2017)

The comparison to luxury items is the right one imho.


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 12, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Yes, it absolutely is a matter of subjectivity, and you're making two huge assumptions here:
> 
> 1) That the difference between a $9000 and $18,000 private stock is an appreciable one for a company with a customer demographic who regularly buys their special edition private stocks for $20k+. Both myself and my wallet can sympathise with your nickel-and-diming of PRS' prices, but what we can afford is irrelevant to how PRS runs its custom shop.
> 
> ...



Don't think I could've said it better myself. Nicely done.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 13, 2017)

There's also the "....but I really just want a PRS" factor. 
Which is why this thread is even past the 1 page mark. There are plenty of multiscale 7s out there. But no _*PRS *_multiscale 7s. Same with the PRS 8 thread. People have brands they just like.


----------



## austink (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh man that looks absolutely incredible. Whomever can pony up that kind of cash is going to be the envy of his friends.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 13, 2017)

austink said:


> Oh man that looks absolutely incredible. Whomever can pony up that kind of cash is going to be the envy of his friends.



For sure, but not because he's playing it. This is an artistic and collectible guitar. It will not be played.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 13, 2017)

CrazyDean said:


> For sure, but not because he's playing it. This is an artistic and collectible guitar. It will not be played.



the first one...definitely.
the one after this...this should be round 15-16k those will be played.


----------



## Ziricote (Sep 13, 2017)

I would rather buy the newer Blackmachines if Im going spend the 20K USD. Also, I heard the Hipshot fanned bridge such as this one is the worst bridges ever try to change strings on and also not comfortable bridge like normal Hipshots. I dont want rest my palm on that screws


----------



## austink (Sep 14, 2017)

I wonder if there would be the same huge upcharge to order a 6 string version. The cnc would be different naturally but should scale by the ratio of the fretboard widths.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 14, 2017)

austink said:


> I wonder if there would be the same huge upcharge to order a 6 string version. The cnc would be different naturally but should scale by the ratio of the fretboard widths.



Maybe, but the longer scale will be not be the same length.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 14, 2017)

So would it be 30k for a left handed one?? I think its pretty awesome looking. I would love an 8 string PRS. The guitar Paul made for Tosin looks so so awesome. 

Its art/luxury item, value has no place in the discussion of price here.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 14, 2017)

Once you get up to items that are squarely "luxury goods" price/value as a ratio starts rise exponentially and makes little to no "sense" for anyone but the luxury manufacturers target market. 

If the buyer is happy, that's the only person who needs to worry about it. 

People tend to forget, some people make a LOT of money and have very different ideas of what $10k "is worth".

Besides it's always fun to see what people with the scratch for unique pieces go for.


----------



## austink (Sep 14, 2017)

CrazyDean said:


> Maybe, but the longer scale will be not be the same length.



I am wondering how much it would take for them to do that same fan but on a neck that isn't as wide (eg 6 string). I would hope they wrote a script to calculate all the angles given a fretboard width and the scale lengths.


----------



## JoshXR (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## JoshXR (Feb 24, 2018)

Ziricote said:


> I would rather buy the newer Blackmachines if Im going spend the 20K USD. Also, I heard the Hipshot fanned bridge such as this one is the worst bridges ever try to change strings on and also not comfortable bridge like normal Hipshots. I dont want rest my palm on that screws



Bridge is comforable after 20 minutes of play You don't really rest your palms on the screws. Changing strings looks like it will be easy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2018)

JoshXR said:


> View attachment 59329



Fuck.



Ziricote said:


> I would rather buy the newer Blackmachines if Im going spend the 20K USD. Also, I heard the Hipshot fanned bridge such as this one is the worst bridges ever try to change strings on and also not comfortable bridge like normal Hipshots. I dont want rest my palm on that screws



If installed properly, your picking hand will never come in contact with those grub screws on the saddles. 

You're supposed to install the bridge, set it up for the specified action, measure saddle height, and then use grubs roughly the height you need, if not slightly shorter. 

Just like TOMs are supposed to be cut for the radius and specific instruments. 

I doubt PRS will cheap out/get lazy here.


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 24, 2018)

And here I was watching some pics hoping this thing would be affordable lol


----------



## cardinal (Feb 24, 2018)

JoshXR said:


> View attachment 59329



That’s awesome dude.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Feb 24, 2018)

That blue quilt multiscale posted above is boner inducing.

Too bad you have to be a company CFO to comfortably afford one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Too bad you have to be a company CFO to comfortably afford one.



I mean, its expensive, especially for a guitar, but it's not like you need to be a millionaire.


----------



## narad (Feb 24, 2018)

It's not even really that expensive for a PRS. That first green one was pretty outrageous, but there was another one in a Japan dealer site the other week that was around $11-12k IIRC. There's plenty of pretty normal looking private stocks that get up there just with weird wood options.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 24, 2018)

“Base” price for a 7-string Private Stock was about 10k or 11k when I checked last year. You get a lot of fancy stuff at that price but can’t get any discount for a simple build.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> “Base” price for a 7-string Private Stock was about 10k or 11k when I checked last year. You get a lot of fancy stuff at that price but can’t get any discount for a simple build.



Yeah, all the "Five Figure" builders go with a high (obviously, it's in the name ) buy-in price, but the amount of options that are included can be staggering. I remember being told that pretty much anything is on the table and the biggest factor was time and how much work PRS had to get through.


----------



## caspian (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm inclined to think that people who spend millions of dollars on yachts are douchebags, and the same applies to people who are willing to drop over 10k on a guitar that they won't really play. 

The guitar itself is kinda cool looking, but in many ways I've tended to view the gaudier top end PRS stuff in a similar way to, I dunno, an expensive looking/conspicuously placed Rolex watch. Basically "I'm rich, and you can safely assume that nothing about me has any depth whatsoever". Be nice if there was a cheaper/less wanky looking version


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 1, 2018)

caspian said:


> I'm inclined to think that people who spend millions of dollars on yachts are douchebags, and the same applies to people who are willing to drop over 10k on a guitar that they won't really play.
> 
> The guitar itself is kinda cool looking, but in many ways I've tended to view the gaudier top end PRS stuff in a similar way to, I dunno, an expensive looking/conspicuously placed Rolex watch. Basically "I'm rich, and you can safely assume that nothing about me has any depth whatsoever". Be nice if there was a cheaper/less wanky looking version



If caring about what people think about what you buy/have makes you a douchebag, what does caring about what others buy/have make you? 

I make decent money. I've worked really hard to be able to have a certain amount of disposable income. Every so often I buy myself something big, a high end guitar, another car to work on/play with, etc. Granted I've never dropped five figures on an instrument, but if I had to add up my last few purchases it would probably get there. I'm not a touring musician or professional driver, do I not deserve nice things if they make me happy?


----------



## caspian (Mar 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If caring about what people think about what you buy/have makes you a douchebag, what does caring about what others buy/have make you?



Someone who's bemused/concerned at the ridiculous level of inequality in the world?

I'm not saying "become a monk". I am saying, if you're dropping 15k on an instrument with no added functionality over one that's a third of the cost, then a good, long look at yourself is long overdue

edit: I'm not a pauper either, my main guitars are a Gibson LP and an ESP MII tele 7. Still, they're functional instruments, not "look how rich I am" instruments, like this PRS.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 1, 2018)

caspian said:


> Someone who's bemused/concerned at the ridiculous level of inequality in the world?
> 
> I'm not saying "become a monk". I am saying, if you're dropping 15k on an instrument with no added functionality over one that's a third of the cost, then a good, long look at yourself is long overdue
> 
> edit: I'm not a pauper either, my main guitars are a Gibson LP and an ESP MII tele 7. Still, they're functional instruments, not "look how rich I am" instruments, like this PRS.



meh. this is like the least substantial hill to plant your flag on. 

guitarists have an insane notion that every vaguely guitar shaped object has to be played and used like a the cheapest guitar or it's not right man.

whatever.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 1, 2018)

caspian said:


> Someone who's bemused/concerned at the ridiculous level of inequality in the world?
> 
> I'm not saying "become a monk". I am saying, if you're dropping 15k on an instrument with no added functionality over one that's a third of the cost, then a good, long look at yourself is long overdue
> 
> edit: I'm not a pauper either, my main guitars are a Gibson LP and an ESP MII tele 7. Still, they're functional instruments, not "look how rich I am" instruments, like this PRS.



You can try to frame it as an ethics issue, but good luck after the ad hominem. There's a couple more fallacies there, but oh well. 

I wouldn't call a Gibson and ESP pure functional instruments. They're awesome though, but don't worry, I'm not going to attack you for wanting nice things because it makes you feel good.


----------



## narad (Mar 1, 2018)

caspian said:


> The guitar itself is kinda cool looking, but in many ways I've tended to view the gaudier top end PRS stuff in a similar way to, I dunno, an expensive looking/conspicuously placed Rolex watch. Basically "I'm rich, and you can safely assume that nothing about me has any depth whatsoever".



And then you meet the guy and find out he plays guitar better than you! And you meet the rolex guy and he's actually super interesting! And then you try to call them out on wasting money, but they actually already donated 50% of their income this year to fight malaria! And then you have to like compare biceps with these guys, but they both lift, and then you have to drop trou and jeez, you just can't seem to edge them out there either! 

At some point you just have to be content and happy with the type of person you're trying to be. Someone spending money on something nice doesn't make you less of a person, so you don't have to feel bad about it. And it doesn't make you less of a person, so you don't need to hypothesize about what kind of shortcoming they have that somehow balances it all out.

If you're annoyed that someone else buys a nice thing, then in your own words "a good, long look at yourself is long overdue"

You do you.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 1, 2018)

narad said:


> And then you meet the guy and find out he plays guitar better than you! And you meet the rolex guy and he's actually super interesting! And then you try to call them out on wasting money, but they actually already donated 50% of their income this year to fight malaria! And then you have to like compare biceps with these guys, but they both lift, and then you have to drop trou and jeez, you just can't seem to edge them out there either!
> 
> At some point you just have to be content and happy with the type of person you're trying to be. Someone spending money on something nice doesn't make you less of a person, so you don't have to feel bad about it. And it doesn't make you less of a person, so you don't need to hypothesize about what kind of shortcoming they have that somehow balances it all out.
> 
> ...



i'm rich and i'll i do all day is watch videos on youtube and post on guitar forums. so like. if the shoe fits right.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 1, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> i'm rich and i'll i do all day is watch videos on youtube and post on guitar forums. so like. if the shoe fits right.



You're just proving narad right, as only the most interesting people post on guitar forums. True story.


----------



## narad (Mar 1, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> i'm rich and i'll i do all day is watch videos on youtube and post on guitar forums. so like. if the shoe fits right.



Yea, but we're all doing that...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 1, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, but we're all doing that...



We're all just so cool and interesting.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 1, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, but we're all doing that...



it's like all people are equally terrible.

I just think it's funny that guitarists live in some bubble where 500 dollars is super ok. and 10k means you are the richy rich.


----------



## nyxzz (Mar 1, 2018)

"stop liking things I dont like or you're immoral"

what happened to just liking cool guitars?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2018)

nyxzz said:


> "stop liking things I dont like or you're immoral"
> 
> what happened to just liking cool guitars?



But dude, if you have money you're evil, didn't you get the memo?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 1, 2018)

caspian said:


> I'm inclined to think that people who spend millions of dollars on yachts are douchebags, and the same applies to people who are willing to drop over 10k on a guitar that they won't really play.
> 
> The guitar itself is kinda cool looking, but in many ways I've tended to view the gaudier top end PRS stuff in a similar way to, I dunno, an expensive looking/conspicuously placed Rolex watch. Basically "I'm rich, and you can safely assume that nothing about me has any depth whatsoever". Be nice if there was a cheaper/less wanky looking version



You must be poor, or bitter. Probably both


----------



## caspian (Mar 1, 2018)

When I'm poor and I talk about inequality, I'm bitter. When I'm rich and I talk about inequality, I'm a hypocrit! It's almost like people don't like thinking about the topic, like it makes them uncomfortable. Liking nice things, liking aesthetically pleasing things =/= spending $15k on a guitar and thinking that it's a moral/ethical thing to do. It's not hypocritical to think the former is fine and think the latter is gross.

Anyway, I'm well aware that having this argument on a forum that's about fetishizing expensive musical gear is a) bizarre and b) a waste of everyone's time.. But hey if we all had better things to do with ourselves, then we wouldn't be on a forum, arguing about a guitar none of us is going to own, would we?


----------



## narad (Mar 1, 2018)

caspian said:


> Liking nice things, liking aesthetically pleasing things =/= spending $15k on a guitar and thinking that it's a moral/ethical thing to do. It's not hypocritical to think the former is fine and think the latter is gross.



Well it's not hypocritical in the sense that there isn't a universal ethical code to live by -- you define your own ethics. But it's sort of a glass houses thing -- you basically better living like a monk to criticize the luxury purchases of others that do no direct harm to anyone if you're not to be a hypocrite to some degree.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 1, 2018)

caspian said:


> When I'm poor and I talk about inequality, I'm bitter. When I'm rich and I talk about inequality, I'm a hypocrit! It's almost like people don't like thinking about the topic, like it makes them uncomfortable. Liking nice things, liking aesthetically pleasing things =/= spending $15k on a guitar and thinking that it's a moral/ethical thing to do. It's not hypocritical to think the former is fine and think the latter is gross.
> 
> Anyway, I'm well aware that having this argument on a forum that's about fetishizing expensive musical gear is a) bizarre and b) a waste of everyone's time.. But hey if we all had better things to do with ourselves, then we wouldn't be on a forum, arguing about a guitar none of us is going to own, would we?




you know the cobalt for the lithium battery of the device your typing on this forum on is mined using child slave labor right.

seriously unless you are living like a monk you are part of the problem. 

I think you have a very bizarre view of the gear purchasing habits of most of this forum, especially the few people you've been arguing with in this thread.

a lot of people here could easily buy this guitar. Most of of them don't because buying 5 2k guitars or 3 3k guitars seems like a better value...but the monetary outlay is the same.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 2, 2018)

First tinfoil hats regarding Kiesel endorsement rules, now we are actually discussing the ethics of buying a luxury guitar after a post basically spewed all sorts of unfounded stereotypes because, apparently, Rolex fans are superficial rich boasters and luxury items should be placed under scrutiny for the bang for the buck value, because we all know "luxury" and "diminishing returns" is a combination that never, ever occurs.

Posted from my full-on slave built laptop.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 2, 2018)

Fred the Shred said:


> First tinfoil hats regarding Kiesel endorsement rules, now we are actually discussing the ethics of buying a luxury guitar after a post basically spewed all sorts of unfounded stereotypes because, apparently, Rolex fans are superficial rich boasters and luxury items should be placed under scrutiny for the bang for the buck value, because we all know "luxury" and "diminishing returns" is a combination that never, ever occurs.
> 
> Posted from my full-on slave built laptop.


wellcome to the internet


----------

